# My New Gloss Black C59 Build



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

*My New Gloss Black C59 Build - Now Complete*

Very excited, special order from Colnago, started off wanting a matte black but thought this will age better once matte black goes out of fashion, will be built up with Campag SR and Bora Ultra 2's.

Wil post pics once complete


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Saw this over on WW along with the build list. *****in'! I'm jealous!


----------



## schelvis (May 24, 2011)

Sweet..


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

that used to be called PR00


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

Have ordered a traditional di2 version of this glossy frame. Incidentally, thinking strongly of refinishing it as a traditional pr00 as I don't think I can cope with the top tube graphic as is. Shouldn't be too hard i guess.


----------



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

bike will be built up this week, will post pics soon


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

This is getting the mouth watering!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

This is getting my mouth watering!


----------



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

Now complete hope you approve


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

you get 4 thumbs ups :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

had it be a traditional frame you'd have got 5


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Superb! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Do Boras come with blacked out stickers? If so that's what this needs...Bora stickers are atrocious.


----------



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks for nice comments


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

Its perfect.


----------



## brumic (Apr 22, 2011)

what a timeless Colnago bike


----------



## SpicyMac (Sep 24, 2010)

duz10s said:


> Now complete hope you approve


Oh. My. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice, your choice to go gloss was perfect.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Beautiful bike...and this coming from a Bianchi/Bottecchia guy. Bellissima!


----------



## Papimax (Aug 18, 2011)

*One last touch*

Don't forget to cut the steerer!!!!


----------



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

Papimax said:


> Don't forget to cut the steerer!!!!


thanks for nice comments

steerer not cut yet as want more sure on set up after a few rides then will chop


----------



## colnajoe (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice rig! Like that flat black "shadow" c-59 a ton too!


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice all the way around. Well done!


----------



## campyguru (Aug 20, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> that used to be called PR00


Blue knees are a good indication of the cold factor.


----------



## campyguru (Aug 20, 2011)

SpicyMac said:


> Oh. My. :thumbsup:


Very very racy! Enjoy.


----------



## MickM (Mar 9, 2010)

Lovely bike. The gloss black is gorgeous.

Does you FD cable rub into your BB paint?


----------



## SVF_DOC (Oct 4, 2011)

awesome looking bike.


----------



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

SVF_DOC said:


> awesome looking bike.


thanks


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

nice looking frame, what size is this?


----------



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

EightFiveTwo said:


> nice looking frame, what size is this?


54 Sloping


----------



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

just an update, new wheels, sold the BORA and also my new SRM arrived yesterday


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

...very slick updates for your machine.
I am liking the look of the Mavic Cosmic wheels on your bike. I think they are the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR correct? Also the SRM Campagnolo setup! Thats an awesome update/upgrade! Glad to see that Campagnolo finally got together with SRM and with the program...its been a long time coming.

Incidentally, the BORAS now do come with a stealth labelling option. I am thinking that I should maybe ditch mine and get the stealth version. The original/regular BORA labeling look good but how good depends on the rest of the bike and paint scheme. Goes great with some not so good with others.


----------



## campyguru (Aug 20, 2011)

*Upgraded Campagnolo components*

We Colnago owners can be justly proud of our bikes!
Colnago Tecnos frame
Campagnolo Super Record shifters
Campagnolo Record 11 speed cassette and everything else.


----------



## 2ndrep (Mar 14, 2012)

Great build !


----------

